# Hi Everyone, New Sailor Here!



## gemiller (Jul 15, 2009)

Hello everyone, my name is Greg and I have a problem... o wait 

Umm I am 22 and have been around the ocean and boats my whole life, we've always had power boats though, and my fiance's family is into larger powerboats. But me, I've always had a fascination with sailing. 

So I finally decided to step away from all the power boating(although I'm sure not going to give it up, can't fish as easily on a sailboat ) and learn to sail.

My first step was to purchase a Walker Bay 8' Sailing Dinghy, I bought it for $400 delivered to my door from a friend at my fiance's families marina. I also have been given an ancient 12' Catamaran that needs new sails. 

I have already named my walker bay the "Puddle Pirate" because pirates have been my thing for a long long time. From ren faires to having a full library of nautical history and pirate history books I figured it fit quite well.

I figured I'd start looking for forums and communities to talk to as I begin my ventures.

I also decided for everyones entertainment and my probable personal dismay I will keep a blog of my sailing ventures from start to hopefully no end at runningbeforethewind.com.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey gemil, welcome to SN dude!


----------



## gemiller (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for the welcoming, figured id post up my new catamaran picture of it in my yard, just ran to the hardware store got some basic marine grade rope and some new SS hardware gotta throw a piece of duct tape over a small fiberglass crack and take it out on sunday  Ill fix the fiberglass before its second outing 

lol welp let me make this post then ill add my picture since i need a post count of 2 to post a pic


----------



## gemiller (Jul 15, 2009)




----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh man - you are going to have a blast on that thing! There's another guy on here that has a Hobie 16 (I think). His name is MrWuffles. Cool guy. You guys are now officially competitors.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Hey Gemil, really nice boat, welcome to Sailnet.


----------



## gemiller (Jul 15, 2009)

I just got back from a small maiden voyage at the lake, it went fairly well minus a small tear in the sail but I already knew that sail was on it's last leg. and getting stranded middle of the lake because the wind just STOPPED. once it picked up again i was good to go.

although i am really suprised how low that it sits in the water when weight is on it, it sinks the whole way down to the blue top deck, is that right? it did not take on any water, just seems that maybe its in need of new foam in the legs?

by the end of my session i was ripping around pretty good, but the wind wasn't very strong maybe 4-5mph. hopefully sunday its coming in a little stronger.

you can see what i mean about how far it sinks in the pictures at this post.

*Maiden Voyage*


----------



## Izzy1414 (Apr 14, 2007)

Way to get out there, Gem!! From my experiences (one day about 20 years ago) with Hobies, all your pictures show yours upside down though. Isn't that triangular cloth thingy supposed to stick down into the water?? Seems like that is the way the one I was on always ended up.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

i am new for this forum.i am from Chennai.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

i am new for this site

earning


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

gemiller said:


> ..............pirates have been my thing for a long long time. From ren faires to having a full library of nautical history and pirate history books I figured it fit quite well.........


Pirates! Shipwrecks!.....

I have a small library of such things. Among my most prized possessions:

Robinson Crusoe, U.S.N..........The true story of a U.S. sailor who was left on Guam when the Japanese took over at the beginning of WWII. Signed by the author!

Shipwrecks and Castaways.....A collection of first hand accounts of maroonings and the like. Many taken from diaries found beside skeletons, and many from survivors. Includes 2 first hand accounts of Alexander Selkirk (my namesake and the inspiration for Robinson Crusoe); one by Selkirk and one by the captain who found him.

Two accounts of the sinking of the USS Indianapolis in WWII. That's the one where sharks came every night to feed on the shipwrecked sailors.

One account of the sinking of the Essex, a whaler in the Pacific, after being attacked by a whale. Essex was the inspiration for Moby Dick.

Best of luck with your new obsession. Even if it isn't an obsession now, it will be...(imitates Yoda) it will be......


----------



## Fordzilla (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello, I am new to this site too. I grew up around powerboats of all sizes and even owned a 16 foot outboard powered bowrider while in high school. I have always had a fascination with sailboats being that it takes a little more skill to make one move than pushing a lever forward and hanging on to a steering wheel. I havnt purchased a boat yet, nor do I have any clue. I'm new here and I dont know where to start. Given the situation here, I'm looking for something easily trailerable. The Boat must be trailerable since It will be "docked" in a rented parking space in a private lot. Thanks.


----------

